# My house is hazey inside



## mama2annabelle

I thought my eyes were going crazy but DH can see it too. There is a haze throughout my house. It looks like the house is smokey, but there is no smoke. There is no unusual odor and nothing that seems out of the ordinary. I'm a little worried. 

Our house is brand new, just built. We have been here almost 4 months. This is the first time it's happened. Any ideas??


----------



## RiverSky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2annabelle*
I thought my eyes were going crazy but DH can see it too. There is a haze throughout my house. It looks like the house is smokey, but there is no smoke. There is no unusual odor and nothing that seems out of the ordinary. I'm a little worried. Our house is brand new, just built. We been here almost 4 months. This is the first time it's happened. Any ideas??

No ideas, but that's kinda freaky.


----------



## charmarty

do you have any ppl living near you? are they having the same issue?


----------



## Godiva

Maybe it's time for both of you to get your eyes checked for cataracts? Hehe, j/k. I have no idea though. The only time I ever notice a haze is when I realize that I need to clean my glasses!


----------



## srain

Do you think its dust? Have you been using your heating system for the first time recently?


----------



## mama2annabelle

I think I figured it out...we had been using a humidifier for several days for DS because he was congested. When we stopped using it, the haze disappeared. I think it was just built up moisture in the air. Wierd.


----------



## Ashleylynn1016

So did you figure out what it was? Was it the humidifier? I’m trying to figure out the same issue in my house


----------



## Nate Freeman

Ashleylynn1016 said:


> So did you figure out what it was? Was it the humidifier? I'm trying to figure out the same issue in my house


I have same issue but no humidifier. It literally looks Smokey with no smell


----------



## LuannKay

Nate Freeman said:


> I have same issue but no humidifier. It literally looks Smokey with no smell


I have the same issue in my house, did you figure it out Ashleylynn1016? My laminate floors also get a haze on them quickly. Drives me crazy!


----------



## cekemba1

mama2annabelle said:


> I thought my eyes were going crazy but DH can see it too. There is a haze throughout my house. It looks like the house is smokey, but there is no smoke. There is no unusual odor and nothing that seems out of the ordinary. I'm a little worried. Our house is brand new, just built. We been here almost 4 months. This is the first time it's happened. Any ideas??


 I'm having the same issue. Unlike your house I have an older home. I've been here for 1 year. My home always look hazy and I have no odors.


----------



## ashlie.stokke

Check for co2 we had haze ended up co2 from a water heater


----------

